# Trappers who use carp meat



## NDhunter7 (Dec 28, 2006)

I have just found out from the bowfishing form that some people might use carp meat in their traps. I bowfish and am able to shoot a bunch of them. Anyone interesested in the meat for their traps or anything else and want some for free. 
send me a pm, i live in fargo


----------

